# Cannot build Hotot (Tweeter client)

## Hammett

Hi all

I have been having difficulties in compiling Hotot. It gives me the following error and cannot find where it comes from:

```

k/hotot-0.9.8.8_pre/po/es_MX.po

cd /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/hotot-0.9.8.8_pre/work/hotot-0.9.8.8_pre_build/po && /usr/bin/msgfmt -o /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/hotot-0.9.8.8_pre/work/hotot-0.9.8.8_pre_build/po/es_ES.gmo /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/hotot-0.9.8.8_pre/work/hotot-0.9.8.8_pre/po/es_ES.po

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/hotot-0.9.8.8_pre/work/hotot-0.9.8.8_pre_build'

/usr/bin/cmake -E cmake_progress_report /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/hotot-0.9.8.8_pre/work/hotot-0.9.8.8_pre_build/CMakeFiles  3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14

[100%] Built target translations

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/hotot-0.9.8.8_pre/work/hotot-0.9.8.8_pre_build'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: net-misc/hotot-0.9.8.8_pre failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

```

emerge --info '=net-misc/hotot-0.9.8.8_pre'

```

Portage 2.1.11.9 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.6.2, glibc-2.15-r2, 3.3.8-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.3.8-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-2500K_CPU_@_3.30GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 01 Sep 2012 07:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.1.5, 3.2.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.5, 4.6.2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.5-r2

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.4-r2 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r2

Repositories: gentoo multimedia mpd sabayon

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=corei7 -mtune=corei7 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=corei7 -mtune=corei7 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/"

LANG="en_GB.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/multimedia /var/lib/layman/mpd /var/lib/layman/sabayon"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri evdev fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipod jpeg lame mmx modules mp3 mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nsplugin nvidia opencl opengl openmp pam pcre png policykit pppd readline session smp sse sse2 ssl symlink tcpd threads tiff truetype udev unicode vdpau xinerama xml zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

make.conf

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

#CFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CFLAGS="-march=corei7 -mtune=corei7 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="X -mysql smp -ipv6 mp3 xinerama nvidia opengl alsa -qt -qt4 -kde -gnome -arts -jack -esd jpeg tiff truetype dbus nsplugin evdev -gstreamer ipod threads -libnotify symlink policykit -bluetooth vdpau lame udev -hal consolekit png opencl xml"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch"

#gentoo_miRRORS="http://gentoo-euetib.upc.es/mirror/gentoo/"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/"

#SYNC="rsync://rsync.se.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64"

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

```

Any help is greatly appretiated. This error happens with both stable and unstable versions of Hotot in Portage.

----------

## xkomodor

Hi all,

Very old topic but ... 

Do not use the USE : chrome.

Thanks.

XKomodor

----------

